# Your thoughts on Milan Tobacco..



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I ordered my pipe from them Pipe Tobacco ~ Pipe Tobacco (Aromatic, Non-Aromatic, and English) Custom Blends and Pipe Tobacco Sampler by Milan Tobacconists and i got 1oz of their Sunset Rum aromatic (which tastes pretty good to me). Just wondering if any of you have tried their aromatics and if so what do you think of them?
I want to place an order for some aro's i just can't decide on which ones to order. My final choices i guess are Boswell's or Milan... Help


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've never had any but Boswell's are very highly regarded by aro fans. Not to say the Milan ones aren't, I've never really heard much about them. If they make their own blends they may well be nice, but they may also be relabled bulk brands. I'm sure someone will know and post soon.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I get emails from Milan now and again. Their tobacco prices seem a tad on the high side to me, but they do have a nice selection. Personally never ordered from them however.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Tobacco def. seems pricey but their pipe selection and prices are great. I got my two nordings from them and will be back.


----------



## Pipe Dabbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I had the same trouble - too many blends to choose from. I got Milan's sampler and asked in the order comments to make it their top 8 aros instead of a mix of A/N/E. Presto! My faves so far are Poochies Blend and Buddys Blend, but I just got started. I'm not familiar with Boswell's.


----------

